# Waxstock arrive&shine



## Marc172cup (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi guys I'm new to wax stock having never been before but always having planned to get there one day.

I'm looking to going but would really like to enter the arrive and shine comp.

Do I have to mention this when ordering the ticket or is it that you should just enter it on the day?

Thanks


----------



## Marc172cup (Jul 5, 2015)

Looking to bring my work in progress clio cup along, never thought I would have a car good enough to bring there but a few people have said its plenty good enough so here I come...


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

You just turn up on the day and say arrive and shine and the steward will tell you were to go. Don't take it too seriously as its a good day to to talk detailing and have a laugh with your mates.


----------



## Marc172cup (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok thankyou, sounds great look forward to it


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Im planning on having a bash too with my ST, anyone know whats the best time to arrive? 
I want to be able to give it a quick clean if the roads are filthy on the way in


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

May aswell have a punt. Which car to bring? Can't decide


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

magpieV6 said:


> May aswell have a punt. Which car to bring? Can't decide


Im afraid to say dawn it is very silly got to be either of the V6s


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I might take the GT2 or maybe the Aventador??
I just can't decide. 

Gonz.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> I might take the GT2 or maybe the Aventador??
> I just can't decide.
> 
> Gonz.


Hard decision isn't it

I can't decide wether to take the p1 or laferrari


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Let's take both and do some donuts in the car park.
Gonz.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Let's take both and do some donuts in the car park.
> Gonz.


Deal, see you there :thumb:


----------

